# Game Thread: Sixers vs Bucks



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm not going to do one of those fancy ones that PP does since the game already started, I just have to say how I hate how Jim O'Brien continuously runs plays for Marc Jackson even though Allen Iverson had 20 points in the first quarter and is red hot. Also Sammy has only played 10 minutes, Marc Jackson has played 14 and McKie has played 10. :nonono:


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

All that matters is were up 95-86 with 10 mins to go.


AI let loose this game wtih 45 after 3 quarters.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

and once again Obie runs a play for Marc Jackson while Iverson has 45 points and doesn't touch the ball. Oh it ended up in a turnover too


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Lead is at 102-92 after Korver gets a three ball.


Hes been cold tonight shooting 3 of 12 from 3pt land.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Korver with another three makes it 105-96. Iverson has shot the ball once so far in the fourth with 5 to go.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

RoyWilliams said:


> Korver with another three makes it 105-96. Iverson has shot the ball once so far in the fourth with 5 to go.


They should have let him create all quarter since he was so hot. He would either shoot, or find the open man because someone would be open


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

112-102 with 2 to go/


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> They should have let him create all quarter since he was so hot. He would either shoot, or find the open man because someone would be open


I take it u actually get to watch the game?


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Thats the game, the new team gets their first win against the bucks 118-111.

AI finished with 48 pts, and 8 assists.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

RoyWilliams said:


> I take it u actually get to watch the game?


Yeah, they actually showed this game in Canada


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Iverson has tourched the Bucks all season, great game tonight. Webber only scored 15 tonight, guess it's gonna take him some time to get it going. Crazy shot by Kyle Korver to beat the buzzer in the 3rd quarter I believe. Is this, or is this not AI's best season?


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

He is playing great this year. No denying that.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

The College Dropout said:


> Iverson has tourched the Bucks all season, great game tonight. Webber only scored 15 tonight, guess it's gonna take him some time to get it going. Crazy shot by Kyle Korver to beat the buzzer in the 3rd quarter I believe. Is this, or is this not AI's best season?


Webber did have a bad game, but mainly because he was in foul trouble for the entire thing


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Didn't know that, just watched the NBATV highlights.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I think there is a strong possibility that Allen Iverson is God.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I think there is a strong possibility that Allen Iverson is God.


I'm gonna disagree. 

Iverson is more like a combination of God, Budha and Jesus :biggrin:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Iverson destroys the Bucks EVERY single time this season. Wow!!


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice win to get back in the division title race. Iverson was amazing, Buck fans must hate him. Wished we saw more of Webber but I guess he needs some more time to settle in.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

Ya they were showing the game up here so i thought i would check out AI and Web, and i know about AI and how he plays, but i was so surprised that i dont think i saw one play run threw Webber, i cant even remember seeing him take a shot, i only watched the first 3 quarters, because it was AI just running up the court and taking a shot, the only other person who got to shoot was Korver, when AI would dish it out because he got stopped
Was this just a unique game where AI wanted to run it up on the Bucks...again, or is this how the team runs?
I cant see Web being happy coming from a team which works the ball around to this, i saw Williamson interviewed after his first game with the Kings and he kind of made reference to this, saying it was great to play in a system where everyone gets to touch the ball


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

another great game by iverson who is still making very points and assits and can keep thinking him for mvp .
i thing our season it would be great if it was 82 games against the bucks with iverson scoring that crazy and he shoot 18-30 really good.
also from today i have one didacated autograph with my name on it and the autograph of iverson .really great day.


----------

